

100% and 80% solutions - Olin Shivers - naner
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/papers/sre.txt

======
MaysonL
I like Apple's method: the 10 to 3 to 1 design winnowing/crossfertilization
seems to end up with great products. (If only they'd done that with iTunes).

Porting that method to open source is a little problematical. You need a great
curator/BDFL.

------
mathgladiator
Problematically for those seeking 100% (which I tend to do because 100%
perfect solution is like geek-heroine), the 80% products hit the market first
and tend to make more money. :(

------
mahmud
Olin Shivers, my most bookmarked and least read writer.

